# on my friend's list



## closek

> ,.Uhm,. shiP tinGnaN mU uNG closek sA friEnd kU.,. j0wA-j0waAn nAmin ni pauLO.,. tURkiSh yaN.,. hehehe.,.pauLA pakilala kU.,. heheh.,. si paULo lagi kaUsap nya sA c0mpUter., per0 kfaG CAm t0 cam akU na.,. ahahahah.,. gUst0 nGA daW nYA uNTa phil. e mkipag-meet akU j0nTis akU.,.nYAks.,.?!?., tapUs saBi nYA.,. he l0ves me s0 much.,.anD he wants t0 marrY me.,. (HALA KA?!) ahAHha.,.!!!!


 
*what it means exactly? who can translate? ty^^*


----------



## niernier

Hello closek,

Get yourself ready. I'll go straight to the translation.



> Ship, take a look at Closek on my friend's list. A make-believe sweetheart of Paulo and me. He is a Turkish. I introduced myself as Paula. Paulo always talks to him on the computer. But its my turn when its cam to cam(camera to camera). He said he would like to go to the Philippines. I am pregnant and I am going to meet him. Nyaks?!? And he also said that he loves me so much and he wants to marry me. (busted!?) ahaHha



May I comment on this text? I didn't like what she's doing. She is a deceiver and makes fun of you (That is, if she is talking about you) . Just leave her alone and wish her good fortune despite what she did.


----------



## closek

thank u very much bro u really helped me^^ ty ty ty


----------

